# Muted flavor on dead rabbit rta v2



## Wassimtg (17/5/21)

Hello guy, hope everyone is doing great.
So i've just bought a dead rabbit v2 rta, and everytile i wick it i get the same result which is a muted flavor. Did anyone else have the same problem and if yes how did you solve this problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (17/5/21)

Post a clear picture of your coils and wick.


----------



## LeislB (17/5/21)

I find it performs best with dessert juices. We'll need pics of your coil placement and wicking to help properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wassimtg (17/5/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> Post a clear picture of your coils and wick.


Here is how i usually wick it....


----------



## Wassimtg (17/5/21)

LeislB said:


> I find it performs best with dessert juices. We'll need pics of your coil placement and wicking to help properly.


I have the V1 too and it works with all types of flavors perfectly even with a single coil setup... But with this one i cant get why there's no flavor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (18/5/21)

Have you used these coils before? I like to use 2.5mm Nano aliens in the V2, brilliant flavour


----------



## Uncle (18/5/21)

Hey Bud, have you perhaps tried a different coil setup?
I had a customer with a similar issue and he started using some fused claptons and is happy with it now.
I'm sure the nano aliens as @LeislB recommended should work well too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (18/5/21)

I have used a set of those twisted wire coils a few times and was left hugely unimpressed. Try a set of clapton/flat-clapton/alien/nano-aliens and you should notice a significant difference.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wassimtg (18/5/21)

Uncle said:


> Hey Bud, have you perhaps tried a different coil setup?
> I had a customer with a similar issue and he started using some fused claptons and is happy with it now.
> I'm sure the nano aliens as @LeislB recommended should work well too.





ace_d_house_cat said:


> I have used a set of those twisted wire coils a few times and was left hugely unimpressed. Try a set of clapton/flat-clapton/alien/nano-aliens and you should notice a significant difference.





LeislB said:


> Have you used these coils before? I like to use 2.5mm Nano aliens in the V2, brilliant flavour


I have already used thz fused claptons... I'll try the nano alien and get back to u

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/5/21)

Wassimtg said:


> Here is how i usually wick it....



Are you using Cotton Bacon V2? That cotton mutes flavor nuances. Also half way through vaping with a full tank, can you remove the tank and check that the cotton is fully saturated?

Also, top down airflow bar the Reload 26 I find slightly mutes flavor some a lot more than others.


----------



## Munro31 (20/5/21)

How tight is your cotton through the coils? Too tight and it mutes flavours.


----------

